# Sharp Convection Microwave



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

After learning that buying an Advantium oven would cost me nearly $3000 after having to re-do my kitchen cupboards to accomodate it, I gave up and bought a Sharp Convection-Microwave oven. Last night I gave it my version of the acid test: roasting a whole chicken.

I was very skeptical, given the method: put it on the elevated rack and porcelain-clad dish that came with the oven, and roast it according to the computerized program (42 minutes with a mix of hot air convection and microwaves). It was excellent, and I was very happily surprised. The meat was moist and juicy and the skin crispy. To top it off, the oven wasn't very messy at all and cleaned up easily.

I wish I'd heard of this appliance before I got the hots for that Advantium ($1200 plus all the cabinetry) and wasted almost a year trying to make that happen. Now I'd like to try it with cuts of beef and pork- maybe a little baking. 

Does anyone else have this appliance?


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Yep... I've had one for almost 4 years. I really enoy the versatility of it. I also like the fact that it is stainless steel on the inside and easy to clean. I use it for quick bake of items that I don't want to heat the big oven up for.

I did try to ruin it a few weeks ago. Put something in in and set the timer for too long. Went down to take some clothes out of the dryer and when I returned had wonderful grey green smoke pouring out of it. It has taken me almost 4 weeks and two bottles of vinegar and a bottle of lemon juice and one of vanilla to get the burnt smell out of it. Sigh.......


----------

